# Our bear-chasing COWS



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

:thumbup: Yup! We had a big black bear run through our pasture last week... and our momma cow and her 9-month old baby CHASED IT OUT OF THERE IMMEDIATELY!:hi5:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome! Maybe we should add cows to the list of livestock guardians lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't mess with a mom!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow! cows are big. I wouldn't mess with them either if I were a bear.....


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Never underestimate....they are not stupid creatures like some people believe.

A mad momma is a fierce fight!!

Here is my newest and scariest cow story.
Earlier in the month my dad was trying to load a 750 lb steer calf to take it to the vet. The calf turned and when he tried to head it off it hit him into the side of the shoot. Which is made of 2x6's and 4x4 posts. It was lights out. He was alone and knocked out for 2 hours before we found him. 
Long story short he was flew to the nearest trauma center where he remained heavily sedated in ICU for 4 days. We are very thankful that he is doing better now. The outcome could have been much worse. 
We just have to remember that no matter how many years we have spent with our animals and even with all our experience. It takes a split second for something to go wrong. Especially when an animal is hurting or scared.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a good momma protecting her baby. Never mess with momma cow...even if you're a bear! :thumb:


----------

